# Wind Speed



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It is recommended at last applicators meeting to own a device to hand held device measure wind speed. Is anyone knowledgeable on these things? . Would it measure wind direction as well ?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Our coop spray drivers have them. I don't think they measure wind direction as you can pretty much figure that out by throwing some sand or chaff in the air. I only saw one driver get his out as the wind was about 10mph.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a small Kestrel 3000 Weather Meter that measures wind speed. Bought it more for relative humidity and dew point than anything, but is very handy for wind speed too. This one. It doesn't measure direction, but you have to hold it facing the wind to get an accurate reading, so you kinda determine direction anyway just by measuring speed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use flags (can't find them right now) that I attach to the ends of my booms....ill find pics if I can. They're purty good flags....gives me somewhat realtime info from the cab of the tractor with regards to direction and velocity....works for me and cheap


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The class on dicamba I was in Tuesday evening said for certain chemicals you are required to record wind speed, direction and temp when you begin spraying and when you finish. Also time of each. They had a wind speed unit that was recommended but looked through info was given and it is not in there.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> The class on dicamba I was in Tuesday evening said for certain chemicals you are required to record wind speed, direction and temp when you begin spraying and when you finish. Also time of each. They had a wind speed unit that was recommended but looked through info was given and it is not in there.


Man all that record keeping is why I will hire the coop to do my spraying.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have 4 layer carbon sheets that I record all spraying records on. Keep wind time temp product sprayed epa registration number field name and address for every time I spray. Have a portable wind meter in door of sprayer not sure of brand, wind direction is not told but that's easy, grab a hanfull of grass and toss it in the air.


----------

